# New v10.2 feature: Voice Commands (rebuilt: natural language)



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

While Teslas have had Voice Commands for a while, they were originally quite basic. The new revamped version of Voice Commands first appeared in the release notes for 2019.40.50 (official thread and discussion thread).

*Voice Commands*​Voice commands have been rebuilt to understand natural language. For this initial release, we focused on commands that minimize having to touch the screen so you can keep your eyes on the road. A few areas and examples of what you can say are:​​Climate: "Set the temperature to 70", "Turn on the passenger seat heater"​​Vehicle: "Adjust my right mirror", "Open the glovebox"​​Navigation: "Let's go to work", "Where are the nearby supercharging stations"​​Media: "Play the Beatles", "Search for Joe Rogan podcast"​​Communication: "Call David Lewis", "Send a text message to Evan"​Other: "Show me the rear camera", "Open Autopilot settings"​​Anonymized voice commands will be captured to further train and improve the system in future software updates.​​


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

So far, I'm not able to use this for navigation as before.

I've tried:
"Navigate to"
"Drive to"
"Let's go to"
"Take me to"

Anyone discover how to voice navigate?

UPDATE: without a second reboot... this all started working as expected,


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

Try "Take me to"


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry missed that in your list. Re-boot and try again


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

I love the climate control voice commands "turn on driver seat heater" " set temperature to 72" "lower fan speed" etc.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

John Di Cecco said:


> Sorry missed that in your list. Re-boot and try again


Done, no workie

UPDATE: without another reboot, started working after the car went to sleep and woke back up.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

All,

I'm starting to compile a list of Tesla Voice Commands.

If you discover one, just fill in this form: Tesla Voice Commands Entry Form

I'll be creating a spreadsheet and posting it here (V10.2 Tesla Voice Commands) for all of us to use and refer to.

Happy voicing!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I frequently adjust temperature, so being able to do this via voice is a huge win in my mind!!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I frequently adjust temperature, so being able to do this via voice is a huge win in my mind!!


Sounds like it's 100x faster to move the slider


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

HUGE regression for me. Maybe one out of 100 voice commands work now. Tried rebooting, power off, nothing helps.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

The update makes it a little harder to get “hey Siri” commands to work and instead of automatically having the car ignore and hand off to the phone, the car attempts to figure out what you want before it gives up. 
It will work if saying “hey Siri” then waiting for the phone screen to register the command before continuing with the shortcut command
(I have a few Siri shortcut routines that I generally use in the car that are not “call someone” or “text someone” types of things)


----------



## Napalian (Dec 24, 2019)

motocoder said:


> HUGE regression for me. Maybe one out of 100 voice commands work now. Tried rebooting, power off, nothing helps.


Same here. Most voice commands are ignored. Even calling a contact now rarely works. When it does it follows a long delay. Tried rebooting, still no worky. Will wait a day and see if that helps.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Sounds like it's 100x faster to move the slider


Potentially, but the benefit of voice is your eyes never leave the road. While it may take a few extra seconds, it's not additional effort (it's "processing seconds").



motocoder said:


> HUGE regression for me. Maybe one out of 100 voice commands work now. Tried rebooting, power off, nothing helps.





Napalian said:


> Same here. Most voice commands are ignored. Even calling a contact now rarely works. When it does it follows a long delay. Tried rebooting, still no worky. Will wait a day and see if that helps.


Word is Tesla's servers crashed yesterday. With this update the utilization of voice commands probably increased ten fold and they couldn't handle the processing.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like the servers are working now. I get about an 85% rate. Good.

good command....you can turn on rear seat heaters. To any of the three levels.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I find some of the things are pretty accurate, but the problem I am finding is the response time to receive the voice input IN is very latent and one has to repeat more than once, or repeat the process more than once or purposely speak with conviction and a high level of diction to get it to listen, consume and resolve the voice to text. Then it works fairly okay.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> I find some of the things are pretty accurate, but the problem I am finding is the response time to receive the voice input IN is very latent and one has to repeat more than once, or repeat the process more than once or purposely speak with conviction and a high level of diction to get it to listen, consume and resolve the voice to text. Then it works fairly okay.


I would anticipate that's going to be temporary and once Tesla resolves the infrastructure challenges this will stabilize.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I tried "hey Tesla apply the acceleration boost for free" but it didn't seem to accept that one if anyone finds it let me know

.... Just kidding.... still waiting for .50 in NY


----------



## MVoccola (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone figured out how to file a bug report via voice? It no longer responds to “bug report....”


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you haven't come across it yet, @littlD has created a spreadsheet to collect all voice commands.

Thread: V10.2 Voice Commands List (So Far, Add Ones You Discover)
Direct links to the voice commands spreadsheet, the entry form for adding more commands​


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Even after updating to 2019.40.50.5 I still experienced a few failed voice commands where it just hung on the “listening” screen. My initial thought was the upstream servers are overloaded however if that is the case I’m a bit puzzled as to why this problem still isn’t fixed. For a company of Tesla’s size scaling out some app servers shouldn’t be a difficult process especially if they are indeed hosting this themselves.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

dburkland said:


> Even after updating to 2019.40.50.5 I still experienced a few failed voice commands where it just hung on the "listening" screen. My initial thought was the upstream servers are overloaded however if that is the case I'm a bit puzzled as to why this problem still isn't fixed. For a company of Tesla's size scaling out some app servers shouldn't be a difficult process especially if they are indeed hosting this themselves.


Same here. I was hoping the update would fix it. But it seems the same as before.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

dburkland said:


> Even after updating to 2019.40.50.5 I still experienced a few failed voice commands where it just hung on the "listening" screen. My initial thought was the upstream servers are overloaded however if that is the case I'm a bit puzzled as to why this problem still isn't fixed. For a company of Tesla's size scaling out some app servers shouldn't be a difficult process especially if they are indeed hosting this themselves.


Actually they run on AWS which should even make it easier. Not cheap, but easy.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

GDN said:


> Actually they run on AWS which should even make it easier. Not cheap, but easy.


Did you packet trace the car while doing voice commands? I ask because I've heard numerous reports of Elon saying no cloud usage because of his dislike for Bezos 

Edit - You were right, I should have never doubted you  For fun I did a packet capture when issuing voice commands and have uploaded the results to dropbox. The most common IP address that the car (172.16.1.219 - which was in park, not streaming, etc) communicated with was 52.32.43.189 which of course belongs to AWS:


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

dburkland said:


> Did you packet trace the car while doing voice commands? I ask because I've heard numerous reports of Elon saying no cloud usage because of his dislike for Bezos
> 
> Edit - You were right, I should have never doubted you  For fun I did a packet capture when issuing voice commands and have uploaded the results to dropbox. The most common IP address that the car (172.16.1.219 - which was in park, not streaming, etc) communicated with was 52.32.43.189 which of course belongs to AWS:
> 
> View attachment 31543


It is fairly widely known they run at AWS. I had never traced anything personally. Truly the cloud services are typically on the very pricey end. A company the size of Tesla can easily save money by building a private cloud of their own in one of the millions of hosting centers. Don't be surprised to see that live some day.


----------



## Wait4it (Aug 17, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Same here. I was hoping the update would fix it. But it seems the same as before.


I had about a 25% success rate on my voice commands today. Ugh, bummer ☹


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

My voice commands still barley work, anyone else?


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

Jay79 said:


> My voice commands still barley work, anyone else?


Did you try a reboot?


----------



## j4ypal (Sep 1, 2019)

Does anybody use voice commands in french? Do they work at all?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Haven't seen a French list (yet).

We have already heard from a group in Germany that has an all German list, maybe we can support multi language in the future.

In the meantime, here's the German list I know of.

https://tff-forum.de/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=33910&start=20#p874849


----------



## stinalynn (Dec 18, 2018)

Our voice command only works about half the time. There are multiple times when we initiate the microphone, but it doesn't seem to register that we are giving a command. It just sits there and/or gives us suggestions of things we can tell it to do. Anyone else?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

stinalynn said:


> Our voice command only works about half the time. There are multiple times when we initiate the microphone, but it doesn't seem to register that we are giving a command. It just sits there and/or gives us suggestions of things we can tell it to do. Anyone else?


Very common.

I think Tesla is still not giving us enough servers to process all the voice commands coming from all the cars.

It'll get better, that I'm sure of.

For now, I just press the button to put the mic screen away and try again after giving it a few seconds.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm amazed that commands are STILL being discovered. We're at 125!

Granted, most submissions these days are duplicates or similar, yet each is considered for the list, and most similar submissions are updating the list, albeit not as a distinct command.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I gave up trying to use the voice commands or text message feature until it actually works consistently.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Does using voice commands require connectivity? I thought the smarts were in the car.


----------



## kornerz (Sep 27, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> Does using voice commands require connectivity? I thought the smarts were in the car.


Yes.
Unfortunately, "turn on wi-fi" does not work if you have no LTE coverage.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> Does using voice commands require connectivity? I thought the smarts were in the car.


Hopefully it will be moved to the car in the future. Even when you have a good data connection and the servers are working, the delay in responding to commands can be annoying.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> Does using voice commands require connectivity? I thought the smarts were in the car.


it would appear so. since it's such a discrete library of things, I would think the core speach recog. and library could be local.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I've chosen to remain on 2019.40.2.1 for now. Those require the server, because in the past when I've been without LTE or wi-fi, they haven't worked. And yet I haven't experienced any difficulties with the existing voice commands (navigation and Slacker). Maybe I've just been lucky somehow, but it makes me wonder about the idea that this is _just_ a server issue.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone else having an issue with texting "freezing" the infotainment volume? A few times a day when I'm texting, and go back to playing the infotainment, the volume of my programming is frozen. The volume bar will move in response to the slider or the scroll wheel, but nothing will change volume wise. Sometimes it goes away, and I don't know how. Sometimes switching sources will unfreeze it. But a few times I've had to do a rolling reboot to get it to become responsive again. 

Super annoying.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone else having an issue with texting "freezing" the infotainment volume? A few times a day when I'm texting, and go back to playing the infotainment, the volume of my programming is frozen. The volume bar will move in response to the slider or the scroll wheel, but nothing will change volume wise. Sometimes it goes away, and I don't know how. Sometimes switching sources will unfreeze it. But a few times I've had to do a rolling reboot to get it to become responsive again.
> 
> Super annoying.


yes, a couple times and seems to resolve itself, and caused by previous voice commands.
IE yesterday (pretty typical leaving home am routine) noticed maybe the way to get out of being stuck...
1. left home playing audio over BT
2. a block away used 'hey siri' to record water (using a siri shortcut, me: 'hey siri, log water', siri: 'ok, how much water have you drank?', me: '26', siri: acknowledgment ding)
3. another few blocks away went to raise volume and it was stuck
4. pressed right button, planning to send bug report, and it dinged as if still in the previous listening mode - even though voice command card was not showing, phone's audio had resumed and the phone was not showing it was still waiting for a voice command
5. was then able to change volume


----------



## felzano3 (Oct 27, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone else having an issue with texting "freezing" the infotainment volume? A few times a day when I'm texting, and go back to playing the infotainment, the volume of my programming is frozen. The volume bar will move in response to the slider or the scroll wheel, but nothing will change volume wise. Sometimes it goes away, and I don't know how. Sometimes switching sources will unfreeze it. But a few times I've had to do a rolling reboot to get it to become responsive again.
> 
> Super annoying.


my volume froze but after 10-15 minutes came back. wasn't texting so I am not sure what caused the issue.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

j4ypal said:


> Does anybody use voice commands in french? Do they work at all?


If voice recognition is the same in France vs. Canada (the responses a have slightly noticeable Québécois sound to them in France), then almost none of the commands work, including the ones that used to work before... Even basic commands like "Go home" (in French) result in a "Navigate to Unknown" pop up and no routing at all. Voice control clearly recognizes the words, but not the commands. The only one that works is to open the glove box.



stinalynn said:


> Our voice command only works about half the time. There are multiple times when we initiate the microphone, but it doesn't seem to register that we are giving a command. It just sits there and/or gives us suggestions of things we can tell it to do. Anyone else?


Usually, after 1 or 2 trials, the green microphone comes on and doesn't react to any command I give it. When that happens, voice control no longer works until I exit the car and come back into it.



littlD said:


> Haven't seen a French list (yet).


I'm not sure if there is much of a point to these lists; I think the idea is for the list to automatically expand (using AI) with time. Unrecognized commands will be tagged for future additions. But when I'm able to get anything working other than opening the glove box, I'll be sure to create one...


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone else having an issue with texting "freezing" the infotainment volume? A few times a day when I'm texting, and go back to playing the infotainment, the volume of my programming is frozen. The volume bar will move in response to the slider or the scroll wheel, but nothing will change volume wise. Sometimes it goes away, and I don't know how. Sometimes switching sources will unfreeze it. But a few times I've had to do a rolling reboot to get it to become responsive again.
> 
> Super annoying.


No problems to report here on 2019.40.50.7


----------

